# Tyco 440 rolling chassis??



## sidecar53 (May 14, 2006)

Well, I've run out of magnatraction, super g+ and lifelike chassis and realized that I really have no tyco chassis to speak of. Does anyone here know where the best deal on narrow tyco 440 rolling chassis (not the one with the bar magnet) might be? I'm fabbing the dirt mod bodies for them, so I don't need bodies. Thanks for the read and any responses.


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

do you mean the 440x2

it has 2 traction mags

if so
mattel may still be selling them


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

slotking said:


> do you mean the 440x2
> 
> it has 2 traction mags
> 
> ...


Mattel only sold the wide pan chassis. Narrow chassis are very difficult to find. Last I saw of anyone selling them new in any kind of quantity must have been 7 years ago. I never see new ones for sale at shows.

Joe


----------



## sidecar53 (May 14, 2006)

Thanks, guys. Guess I'll try something else.


----------



## 65 Wagonaire (Nov 27, 2013)

I bought the bare narrow chassis from Lucky Bob's and swapped the parts over from a cheap mattel. 
It looks like they still have them ($3)and complete chassis($16) too. 
You'll have to decide if it's worth the effort to combine the two. I thought it was.


----------



## glock24 (Feb 3, 2017)

Grandcheapskate said:


> Mattel only sold the wide pan chassis. Narrow chassis are very difficult to find. Last I saw of anyone selling them new in any kind of quantity must have been 7 years ago. I never see new ones for sale at shows.
> 
> Joe


Last night I was taking apart all my Tyco cars for cleaning and noticed a narrow one that says Mattel, so they must have sold some narrow chassis cars at some point.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Did you take any photos? Would love to see the design from both sides. 🤙


----------



## glock24 (Feb 3, 2017)

Milton Fox Racing said:


> Did you take any photos? Would love to see the design from both sides. 🤙


I can take photos when I get home.


----------



## glock24 (Feb 3, 2017)

So here are the photos of the narrow 440x2 Mattel chassis. The difference I notice is poorer quality (surfaces look less even) and it has a small hole at the back.


----------



## glock24 (Feb 3, 2017)

BTW the narrow Mattel chassis came with this "Francesco" car from the movie "Cars". I got three of these for the kids (MacQueen, Doc Hudson and Francesco)


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

65 Wagonaire said:


> I bought the bare narrow chassis from Lucky Bob's and swapped the parts over from a cheap mattel.
> It looks like they still have them ($3)and complete chassis($16) too.
> You'll have to decide if it's worth the effort to combine the two. I thought it was.





glock24 said:


> Last night I was taking apart all my Tyco cars for cleaning and noticed a narrow one that says Mattel, so they must have sold some narrow chassis cars at some point.



Mattel sold Tyco and ultimately their "own" marked cars/chassis in narrow format for years in Europe and Asia markets after they stopped selling them here in North America.


------------------------
Slot Car Johnnies


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

JAG Hobbies has complete 440X-2 rolling chassis as well as the bare chassis.


----------

